# CAAD3 sizing?



## lazyrack (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi all, a friend of mine just bought a used CAAD3 road bike and we're trying to figure out what size it is.

Is there a way via the serial number or some marking on the frame to find out what the 'official' frame size is? 

If not, what is the proper way to measure a CAAD3 for frame size?

Thanks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

you can take a look at their product archives. go to cannondale.com, click on products then on archives, and pick your model year. 

usually though, they measure BB center to top of top tube.


----------



## anthonyivo (Aug 3, 2008)

It's stamped om the bottom bracket shell.


----------

